# snubbie vote



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

in sept. im buying a new snubbie 357 for c.c. not spending more than 350$ im looking at three, taurus and charter arms, and EAA.. im not a huge fan of taurus, but i dont hate them. im not real familier with charter arms or EAA. i know EAA makes great semi autos but ive heard mixed reviews about their revolvers..i like the 605 taurus and the CA Mag Pug and the EAA Windicator.

i guess i could throw the lcr in but its over budget. 

opinions and facts!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I'd go for the EAA Windicator. It is German -made, feels good in the hand and has a decent trigger out of the box. The only drawback to the one I gave my older brother so he'd have a firearm -- is the crown (or lack thereof). These get imported with the barrel extending through the sleeve (longer than the snubbie it is intended to be) in order to gain enough "points" for import. Once they reach Florida, the barrel is cut-off to the shroud length, making the snubbie. Unfortunately, all of them that I have seen looked like a very rough cut. A gunsmith could put a proper crown on it for you -- and it would make a nice CCW. Check with glassplus if you get one -- I expect that he can do the crown work for you.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Does the crown make a difference in accuracy?

Know any shops that carry them so I can handle one first?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The crown can effect accuracy - but probably not enough to notice at self defense distances out of a snubby. Mine just looked rough - and was sharp enough to cut you if you ran the tip of your finger over it.

I got mine at Gander Mountain in St. Augustine. I've seen a vendor selling them at the FWB gun show too. If you decide to get one - get the 357 and not the 38 Special. I don't think the frame is steel in the 38 special model.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't know a thing about the EAA but the charters are good reliable revolvers that are 100% made in the USA and have a lifetime warranty. They aren't pretty like a Smith but they are solid revolvers. I've shot a few charters and they all performed well. For CC I would choose their off duty DAO hammerless.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Spend a little more and get a Ruger SP101.

The brands you listed are junk.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I've got a sp101, and a Taurus 605, as well as a 2inch model19 smith. The smith is by far the better of the three, I like the 605 over the ruger. The recoil on the Taurus is the best of the three and it is a pretty nice gun. Unless you can find an ole school model 19, my vote would be for the 605...


----------



## sj1 (Aug 18, 2011)

*In my limited experience:*

Taurus revolvers are not junk. I have owned two UltraLite .38 Specials. I have complete confidence in the one I carry, or leave at home with my wife. I've put hundreds of rounds through both of mine, and have never had a problem. That includes shotshells for snakes, and the heaviest hollow points, or fast, light target loads. In the same cylinder, sometimes. 
That being said, I have never owned a Taurus .357 magnum. If the .357's are built like the .38's, then that would be my choice, for the money.
That's all I can offer. I've never shot a EAA, or Charter Arms. 
I have owned a Ruger SP101, and it was the absolute best defensive handgun I've ever carried. I did do some customizing, and it did have some issues out of the box. I've never owned a S&W, so I can't compare those higher priced guns with each other. But for the price you've stated, again, I have to go with Taurus.
Best of luck with your choice,
sj1


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

Maybe I'm a little biased, but most of my experience with Taurus has been with broken model 85s and .22lr revolvers at a shooting range I work at. The model 85 had a broken cylinder and a busted SA sear. 

I do admit that these guns had significantly higher round counts than most users will ever put through them in a lifetime. However, if a firearm can't withstand a high round count and not fall apart I don't want it or trust it. You get what you pay for and Taurus doesn't past muster with me.


----------



## TheCaptKen (Mar 14, 2011)

I look at resell on guns that I buy. Colt, S&W or Sig will return the money you spent if not more. Others is just a crapshoot. I would not carry a snubbie in 357. It kicks the snot out of one's hand. If you get the larger frame gun then you defeat the ease of carrying. I bought the wife a S&W 642 last year and even though its only P+, its more than enough to do the job and in the $350 price range


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

But why not just get a 357 and have the option to shoot both?
I just picked up a Taurus poly 38 and wasn't impressed... very loose lock up and a hammer stuck a couple times on double action.. it was brand new.
Also just picked up a charter arms plastic 38 I like it a lot better.. so I guess if I can find 1 in 357 it'll be between charter arms and eaa..


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a Charter .44 pug and patiently waiting for the new 9mm Pit Bull to be released . I have no reservation recommending a Charter - or a Ruger for that matter .

see which fits you best and go from there .


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yep, just picked up a Lcr and loved it, also checked out a s&w 60..by far the sweetest but wayyy over budget! Still looking for a EAA and CA


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Academy has the Charter Arms in 44 Special. That would make a great CCW loaded with the 200gr Gold Dots from Blazer.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Headed to academy to look!

Update: now I remember how much I hate academy...waited 20 min to see a gun with a trigger guard and can't check the lockup or trigger or function of the gun..
It did have the right size and fit in my hand though.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

aaronious45 said:


> Yep, just picked up a Lcr and loved it, also checked out a s&w 60..by far the sweetest but wayyy over budget! Still looking for a EAA and CA


I was going to recommend the S&W Model 60. I don't know what they go for now. I paid $290 back in '99 for mine but they are really nice shooting guns.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

aaronious45 said:


> in sept. im buying a new snubbie 357 for c.c. not spending more than 350$ im looking at three, taurus and charter arms, and EAA.. im not a huge fan of taurus, but i dont hate them. im not real familier with charter arms or EAA. i know EAA makes great semi autos but ive heard mixed reviews about their revolvers..i like the 605 taurus and the CA Mag Pug and the EAA Windicator.
> 
> i guess i could throw the lcr in but its over budget.
> 
> opinions and facts!


 
The Taurus 605 is a nice lightweight 5 shot .357 mag. Like another poster stated, "why not get the .357 and have the option to shoot both?" I can't for the life of me understand why folks still buy .38 special revolvers unless its for the small weight savings. The gun counter guys a lot of times will pass these off and not mention the versatility of the .357. I guess the number sequence of "357" is more intimidating than "38 special". The SP101 is a great gun but its heavier than the Charter Arms or Taurus pistols. I like all three. I am not really crazy about the lack of adjustable sights but these are not really range guns either. Adjust the shooter. :whistling: If you decide on one, this is what one version of a carry rig can look like. I built this one for mine.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

For me, the Taurus is out, just doesn't lock up tight enough..I like the holster though!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

People buy .38s because they generally come in a smaller size and are lighter. Think S&W 36 or the old model 60 vs the new model 60.
They do make some super-duper scandium models in .357 but they are expensive and to me are TOO light. 
I like the .38 cartridge myself.


----------



## Tracer (Aug 13, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a Ruger! However in the .357 mag, I favor the Smith & Wesson Air-Weight model with no exposed hammer and no rear sight exposed either. This is more money but a great little pistol.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

If you want to handle the EAA revolver, there is a 357 model at Miller's Guns & antiques in Atmore. Price is a little high at $369 - but at least you can get a feel for it if you are up that way soon.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I think I've decided on a new charter or a used sp101...unfortunately ill have to wait till the first of Sept. Due to money and moving..I'm going Tuesday 21st for my ccw in Fwb!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Of the two - I'd vote for the Charter Bulldog in 44 Special! When you only have 5 shots - you might as well make it a big hole!


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

scubapro said:


> Of the two - I'd vote for the Charter Bulldog in 44 Special! When you only have 5 shots - you might as well make it a big hole!


I wonder which will hurt more the target or your wrist?

I think the LCR is probably the best CCW revolver on the market. It weighs like nothing and its a lot more affordable than a S&W Airweight.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I may go for the 44, boot the same ballistics as a 45acp just ammo isn't as easy to find


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Georgia Arms always has it at the gunshow. Also, Academy usually stocks the Blazers with the 200gr Gold Dots.


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

Friends don't let friends buy Taurus. :yes:


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I saw the blazers..didn't know they were topped with gold dots though. Trade winds has a 44 ill go look at..are the 44s alloy like the 38s or all steel like the 357?


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The Charter 44s are stainless steel. However, the design allows lighter weight than similar sized revolvers. I had one of the original 3" stainless Bulldogs from the early '80s. It was one of the first brand new guns that I bought. I swore that I would never part with it... I did a year or so -- and have regretted it since.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Think these would work?
http://shop.reedsammo.com/product.sc?productId=1792&categoryId=74


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Fanner50 said:


> Friends don't let friends buy Taurus. :yes:


Taurus revolvers are very reliable, their autos not so much... That being said I got shot with a Jennings, it hurt just as bad as a Glock..... Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Taurus.... Excellent warranty/customer service....speaking from experience.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Sam said:


> Taurus.... Excellent warranty/customer service....speaking from experience.


I'm guessing you had to use that warreny Sam?


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Taurus revolvers are very reliable, their autos not so much... That being said I got shot with a Jennings, it hurt just as bad as a Glock..... Just my 2 cents...


I've personally seen a Taurus model 85 with a cylinder that fell out along with a broken SA sear. Keep in mind that this was purely a range gun that was heavily used in CCW classes. However, if a firearm can't shoulder a heavy round count, I don't trust it and don't want to carry it. Range use tells a lot about a firearm, if it can't take it on the range then how will it perform on the streets?


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I keep a taurus .40 cal in my jeep at all times. The gun has functioned perfectly and never let me down. That's why it rides when I'm in my jeep. They are good guns with a great warranty. I had to use mine on the same pt-140 that I speak of. It fell off my Hip in a clip on holster while planting food plots. The only reason I found it was because it got lodged between the disc blades... I cleaned it off and sent it back to Taurus. They replaced the whole gun. Now it works great...
Taurus isn't my go to gun but it's a closer backup when I'm in the jeep...


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Ruger SP-101 .357 magnum. Nice pistol, and you can add a larger grip and Trijicon front sight easily when you can.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

My dad just purchased a Taurus .38 special Ultralite an it shoots great! Very accurate and seems to be built great.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Taurus revolvers are nice, and tight, and have the best warranty on the market....


----------

